# Best makeshift pipe or bong...



## Nova (Oct 9, 2007)

Ok, so how many of you have gone camping. Brought some of your finest stash to enjoy around the campefire while you're eating some s'mores and then suddenly find out that, HOLY CRAP! You left all of your pipes or bongs at home!

Now most of us probably know already about the apple pipe and the soda/beer can pipe! the gatorade and bucket of water gravity bong...

What other innovative pipes have you guys used or come up with on last minute notice?

I love gettin new ideas for pipes and bongs, you never know when you might find yourself in a situation and realize the need for one! It's happened to me numerous times!

I'll go first...

I was walkin the beach with muh lady in the early morning, right off of Bodega Bay. We brought some stash to enjoy and realized we left the camp site without our sneak-toker! We hunted the beach lookin for things and came across an empty hermit crab shell. Suprisingly, it worked out nicely! Just loaded the far end of the shell with some goo, covered the other part closest to our face, like a carb, and puffed away! We still have the shell sitting on our shelf! Nobody knows what we used it for, they think its just a shell to us, but its much more! LOL!


----------



## KaptainKronic (Oct 9, 2007)

Here's one that my lil protoge,(spelled it wrong again dang), showed me. Ok, you know those white medium point Bic ink pens with the blue caps...take the cap off then get the lil metal peice off of a pencil,(the part that holds the eraser), take the eraser out, crimp one end of it and it fits right inside the pen cap perfectly....pack a lil bowl and whala...mini pipe....works great for a few quick tokes on your break time....lmao...


----------



## Growdude (Oct 9, 2007)

Ive got dozens of these fittings at work, screens too!


----------



## motoxchamp (Oct 9, 2007)

first time I got high my cousin smoked me out with a chap stick pipe that he made in front of me but I can't remember the specific blueprints


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 9, 2007)

O.k. I have made hundreds of smoking utensils from lots of different things, but my favorite is my sneaky tokes. And growdude, if you got them things at work you'll have all you need to make these. The body of it is called a pipe coupler, used to connect two pieces of threaded pipe, anysize you want will do, i usually use 3/8". then get a pipe plug, drill a hole in the middle of the plug, thread it into the coupler and grind the square head of it down to a more appealing style. Then get a hose barb like the one pictured in growdudes reply and thread it in the back and grind to your pleasure. It is easier to put the screen in from the front and push it down to the hose barb end. The wifey took the cam to work so if you need some pics just say so and i will try and get some up tomorrow.


----------



## upinarms (Oct 9, 2007)

cut the ends off a beer can, the cut the aluminum so it's looks like a piece of heavy heavy duty, foil. take a white bic pen and roll the aluminum (print side out) around the pen as tightly as possible. Take Duct tape and wrap it around the foil, leaving about 1/2 in. uncovered on one end.(flame end) With it all tightly bound remove the pen, now go one inch down the flame end and  pinch off both side of the pipe, leaving a small opening where smoke can pass, but not ash or green, Wah la a make shift one hitter style pipe,


----------



## Gadhooka (Oct 9, 2007)

8mm deep well socket 1/4 inch drive.......works alright without a screen in a pinch.....with a screen, it's a pretty good really, really camoflage pipe. I think standard size 3/8 inch works aight!


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 9, 2007)

yeah them socket pipes work great also.


----------



## Gadhooka (Oct 9, 2007)

yeah they do but they get a little hot when theres more than 1 person toking.


----------



## KaptainKronic (Oct 9, 2007)

That's what shop rags are for bro....insulation.....LOL


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 9, 2007)

oh yeah


----------



## smokeytheherb (Oct 10, 2007)

My friend has a drybong thats made out of a pool ball and some tubing, there is a whole drilled with a metal bowlhead and the carb is on the bottom to clear it, definitley one of the coolest homemade pieces I've seen.


----------



## toke-up-420 (Feb 5, 2010)

i lost my glass pipe a while ago and never got another one i just made makeshift ones.
Apples work really good, and i think it maks it taste better and cools it off a tiny bit.
Tin foil also works in tight situiations, cause some **** from the foil like kills you wen u burn it

you can make them out of wood blocks as well
it would seem like the wood would burn but it dose not
just drill out the holes like you would see in a normal pipe

i also recently made them out of pens and the peices of metal that hold the eraser onto pencils

just take the end off of the pencils two of them and take a part the pen, and put them in the end of the pen.

use the outer shell part of the pen. 

if you want a screen to make sure you dont get any ash, just take a head phone apart, and there is a tiny screen in there that is the perfect size


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 5, 2010)

Only for us northerners.......a snowball, nice cool hit.

tire guage, and the old toilet paper roll/tinfoil steamroller


----------

